# No Radio ... no Bluetooth



## frankie5angels (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, hopefully someone can me with this. 
I was testing my girlfriends Garmin GPS in the X5 (which has Navigation and Bluetooth and Radio with CD)and the Bluetooth function built into the Garmin GPS. I called her from my cell phone which was paired to the BMW Bluetooth and we started talking BUT the Garmin external GPS then took control of the Bluetooth and for a short while we talked through the Garmin. Then everything quit. The Garmin still works but now NOT ONLY doesn't the BT in the BMW not work at all but the Radio doesn't work either...although the pilot light turns on once the Radio power button is pushed.
Help... is there a common fuse somewhere or...???
Frankie


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Never heard of this before and can only assume there was a glitch in the BMW bluetooth module in that it 'forgot' about your better half's cellphone and then looked to re -pair with a device and found the Garmin first. So perhaps it's an indication that the bluetooth module in the car is on it's way out? loose connection ?... 

I think with these units, you need to disconnect the battery for 10-15 minutes and re-connect. I'd doubt if a fuse has blown but no harm in checking. If it still persists etc, perhaps look around for a known working bluetooth module of the same version etc to swap and try. 

Cheers, Dennis!


----------



## frankie5angels (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Dennis and thanks for answering.
I located the fuses for both the radio and telephone but could not find any fusing for the bluetooth. All the fuses appear to be in order and in fact if I pull the radio fuse, sure enough the radio pilot lamp doesn't light so i know thats not it.
However, isn't it strange that the radio or CD or any sound isn't working along with Bluetooth through the speakers... what's common... the speaker or amp system i guess but what do i look for there.
Also, where do I find the Bluetooth module in the X5... no idea where to look ?
F


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi

As mentioned, never heard this before in that bluetooth pairing can knock a CD and audio output out! my guess it's just co-incidence it just happened at the same time...

If you look through various postings, perhaps on the X5 section, there's probably information and pictures to where the BT module is etc. 

From there, you've got a bit of fault finding etc to do...

Cheers, Dennis!


----------

